# The little black colt



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

So today, I picked up a yearling black colt. 

He was bought from a kill pen a couple of months ago. The woman who bought him hired a transporter to ship him. Halfway through shipping, she realized she had nowhere to quarantine him, called the transporter and told her "I don't want him, take him back". The transporter, not wanting to send a baby back to slaughter, took him home. There, her stud horse wouldn't tolerate the colt, so he was sent to live with a carrier, who kept him by himself in a small pen. 

I found his ad on craigslist, and just couldn't get him out of my head. So I got in contact with his owner, and she gave me a deal. $50 for him if I could pick him up ASAP. So I hooked up my trailer, and drove 250 miles to go get him. 

He's extremely underweight. Showing bone everywhere. He's got a big worm belly. But his legs are good, even if he is a little cow hocked. And his feet are good. 

And he's super sweet. Even loading into the scary trailer, he never offered to kick. He's curious, but scared of people. He jumps when you first touch him, but you can touch him all over. He leads alright, but wants to get ahead of you. He picks up his feet when you touch his legs. 

Tomorrow we start his new feeding regiment. He's already getting all the hay he can eat. But he'll be on Purina strategy healthy edge, rice bran, omega horseshine, and grow colt. 

He needs a name. 


This will be his journal.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

So glad you saved this little guy. I know others have disagreed, but I do see some friesian in him. He has qualities that remind me of my mare. 

I think he will be beautiful once he's back healthy again. Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Congrats! I'm glad that you saved him too. I'm sure he'll be looking good in no time.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Congratulations again, cannot wait to see his progress


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

So I took the little guy out for a walk this morning. He lead alright, stops and blows when he's unsure of something. We did some desensitizing to the lead rope, so now he'll let you rub it over his back and haunches now, but he spooks when you swing it. He'll get there. I tried picking up his feet. Got both fronts, and with a little convincing his rear left. But you can't even tough his rear right. Kicked the snot out of my hand. So we'll be working on that and the rope for the next couple of days. 

I just Sat with him while he ate his breakfast this morning. He eats slow, doesn't wolf his food down like it'd expect from a horse so thin. He's very polite. When he was done he sniffed my boots, my jacket...He's curious, but cautious. I think he'll come around quick.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

So the little man is tucked in for the night. Hubby worked with him while I was at therapy, just grooming him with a curry comb, which apparently he loved. Then when I got home hubby took him out and lead him around abd worked done more with the rope while I mucked his stall. He's already getting happier about being around us. Still flinches when you move too fast around him. 

We measured him with a stick this morning abd right now he stands at 12.2. But I did a height test on him tonight, the one where you measure from the middle of the knee to the cornet band, and he measured at 15.3... So I'm guessing his growth so far had really been stunted. He's butt high right now, so we'll see where he's at in a few months. 

He ate his dinner, licked the bucket clean even with his supplements in it. I'm sure he'll be feeling better in no time.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing how he grows and changes.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Our first success!! 

After yesterday working with the crop to touch his right rear leg, I went out early this morning and did a little more with that. After a couple of minutes, he let me rub my hand over his leg. I did that a couple of times, then gave him his breakfast. But going from kicking when your hand got close to his leg, to standing while it's rubbed is awesome for just two days with him!! 

I'm going to take him out and lead him around a bit when my daughter goes down for her nap, and work on being on his right side (he's nervous of people being on his right, I think the only work he's had done with him has been on his left) and touching his legs.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

More success!! 

I took him out and worked on leading from his right side. It was very stop and go, but we made it up the driveway, back to the pasture, then back to the barn. We played with a tarp a little bit, just letting him sniff it, then asking him to put both front feet on it. He did great! Then we went to the barn, and spent some time grooming. I oiled and brushed his mane and tail and he only fidgeted a little bit. 

The big success though.... He lifted all four feet for me!! The fronts he let me kind of pick at with my fingers...the backs I just settled for holding them up for a three count, but I did each leg twice and he never once tried to wriggle out or kick. 


It makes me wonder if he didn't have some training when he was very small...because he's picking all of this up very quickly. I wonder if he wasn't taught these things when he was a few months old...before he ended up in a kill pen...then through his journey just lost his trust in people...


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, he cleaned up his bucket again tonight. Politely, but with vigor. Then hubby took him out abd walked him around. Touched his legs, picked up his fronts. He's coming along nicely. He's skittish around my husband, but he moves fast abd doesn't understand how to position his body to get the best response out of the little horse. It's a work in progress. 

I think we've finally decided on a name. Ove. 

Aw-vi. 

So here's ove with his daddy tonight.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Little ove thinks the big world is a scary place. The park bench was a horse eating monster, until mom Sat on the floor by it, then it was okay to walk past it. Then the Comcast truck was going to eat him. So we walked past out a few times, abd learned that it wasn't so scary after all. Abd today, he got to go out in the little paddock. I sat out there with him for a little while, he would explore, then come up for a cookie, then explore some more... But it's bath day...time to start battling the fungus. And lift his feet some more. But the funny thing...I don't think he knows that he can eat grass....


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

He let me pick his feet out a little!! Yay!! He's such a good boy


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

You're doing a great job with him! Keep it up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He is so cute.

I keep hearing "Clove" in my head though, lol so it's kinda funny


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Ove let me pick out all four feet all the way today!!! His bars are so overgrown, he had so much dead sole just crumbling out of his feet under all the dirt, but he stood quietly while I worked with them abd didn't even flinch!! 

He also got a bath today, with special attention paid to letting me hose down his manly bits in anticipation of his upcoming castration. He wiggled a little, but didn't seem to mind too much. 

He's also getting much better about walking through gates/doorways. Before, he would firmly plant his feet and lean back, and it took a lot of convincing to get him to walk through. Today, it just took a tug and a cluck when he thought about stopping, abd out he came! 

I'm so proud of this little guy. 

Big problem though.... He's got a nasty case of worms. Worse than I thought. The vet will be out Wednesday to geld him, so I'm going to get his opinion on what to do about the worms then. Poor little guy...no wonder he's so thin.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I didn't realize how small he was until the picture of your husband by him! Something about Ove seems likable. I think that you will do great.

If you can't wait to worm him only give him a half dose the first time, wait thirty days and then give him a full one. If they are bad you are not supposed to kill all the worms at once from what I understand.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

So I finally reached under ove to see off he was in fact, intact. He's already been gelded!! The woman who sold him to me told me he wasn't, so I just went with what she said when I made me vet appointment, but hubby abd I both checked and he has no cohones!! Still getting the vet out because of the worms and a new coggins...but whew! Saving me a couple hundred bucks!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I think Ove has a look of a TWH- and he seems like such a sweet boy. What a diamond in the rough. can't wait to see more pics


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, today was a difficult day. We started by taking a walk. But something spooked him abd he took off, dragged me for a bit, then I let go before I ate dirt abd he ran to his stall. So we walked back to the scary spot abd spent some time there until he was alright. 

Then we went out abd I figured we'd walk over a few poles. He did fine with the ones just layed out on the ground, but anything with standards in either side was a no go. 

Then I picked his feet. He was fidgety abd didn't want to stand for it, but we got all four done. He was glad to go back to his stall today. 

In other news, I think his worm belly is going down. But you can really see how thin he is now.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> So I finally reached under ove to see off he was in fact, intact. He's already been gelded!! The woman who sold him to me told me he wasn't, so I just went with what she said when I made me vet appointment, but hubby abd I both checked and he has no cohones!! Still getting the vet out because of the worms and a new coggins...but whew! Saving me a couple hundred bucks!


FYI for those that don't know. A horse should not be put under when it has a large worm load. A friends horse died from too many worms dying and it got an impaction.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Little ove is still a scary cat. Something at the front of the property scares him, so the first time we walk past it, then turn our backs to it, he gets jumpy, rears up abd takes off. I always go get him abd walk him up there again until he calms down abd walks past nicely. 

But he's doing great standing tied, abd with me picking his feet. He stands to be groomed without much wriggling. 

I just sat in his paddock with him for a little bit after our walk today, and he wasn't too interested in visiting with me, but he wasn't bothered by me being there either. I need to find a treat he likes better than the ones I have, maybe it'll peak his interest.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

So big surprise after oves vet visit today... He's only 8-9 months old! I can't believe it! 

His family jewels haven't dropped yet, which is why hubby abd I thought he was gelded when we felt him. 

Everything else is good with him though. Our worm schedule is good, our feed schedule is good... Vet says he's very lucky to have found a good home. Says he could be a pmu baby...


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Took ove for his walk...no spooking today!! Yay!! We walked to the front of the property, then all the way back. He jumped once when a cat ran out of a Bush, but stayed right with me. Such a brave boy! 
Then he stood nicely to be groomed abd have his feet picked. He gets better about it every day. 

Then I Sat in his paddock for a little bit abd he stayed right near me. Was very interested in visiting and chatting with me today. He's so sweet. 

Toby of course was jealous of the attention he was getting. So I had to take a couple of pictures of my old man.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

That is an awesome tail for such a young horse! Jealous!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Much better belly today!!!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Not much to report today. We took a walk around the issue pasture, played with a barrel which was scary at first, then when he realized we could.chase it, it became a fun game. 

He stood well to be groomed and have his feet picked. He gets braver every day. 

We have started taking his halter off while he's in his stall, and leaving the lead rope off while he's turned out. He's enjoying his new freedom.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Husband came home and took ove for a walk. Stopped by some tall grass on the side of the road...guess who jumped into the salad!!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm in a ****ty mood today thanks to the "better than thou " crowd of internet horse gurus. So this will be short. 

Ove was a little apprehensive about his halter today, so we did halter on/halter off a bunch of times and he as alright by the end. Then I picked his feet...He didn't even try to pull them up or hop around today...just stood and let me at it. It's pouring so he didn't get turned out this morning, but he doesn't seem to care because he has hay. So this horse abuser and her poor abused animals are doing ok.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm glad Ove is doing well! I can't wait to see how he turns out when he's older


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

So it's been two weeks since I picked up ove, and he's noticeably different. I took a few comparison pics today, just to track progress.

And a picture of miss Anne on this sunny day...


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

So the wonderful little ove was a very brave boy today! We went back out with the scary poles in the riding ring, and today he decided, he was brave enough to go over them. He got lots of praise and love for being so brave. Then he got a good grooming, and was fly sprayed for the first time! He flinched a little, but after the first two squirts, he realized it wasn't snake venom and let me spray him down. He's such a sweet little man.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

He is definitely starting to show some steady improvement. So glad he went to such an attentive and caring home. He looks like a diamond in the rough. I bet he "polishes" up well!!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

The little stinker!! 

Today was his first day out in the big pasture. He went out with Toby, my gelding, and they spent about an hour playing and running around and being silly. Then they calmed down and ove was exploring while Toby grazed. I went inside...half an hour later, I went out to check on them, and they were gone!!! 

Part of my pasture line us just a huge tangle of trees. Annie and Toby respect electric wire, so the parts that they coughs walk through, I just roped off. Haven't had any problems. Until little stinker butt ove decided he could fit between the ropes, and show Toby that they weren't live! Both my boys escaped the pasture onto the bell pepper farm behind the pasture. I had to drag my 18 month old daughter along to go get these two boogers. 

Now instead of working with ove on the tarp today...I have to drag wood out to the pasture and fence off the area they got out from. Little monsters.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Every time I start over with a baby horse, I manage to "forget" all the things young horses manage to get into, wreck, pull apart, and get out of. There are a lot of repairs the first couple of years. I am glad that ove feels sassy enough to start pushing limits.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

He's just so mellow...it takes a lot of Tobys convincing to get him to run around. And ove LOVES to roll. He got down in the mud and rolled around for a good five minutes before he got up again. 

I got the corner they got out from all secured. Here's hoping it doesn't get broken down on their next attempt at freedom. 

I turned them back out and spent some time playing with Toby, doing liberty work. Ove just watched like "you can do that with a human??" Toby and I ran around the barrels, did a few stops and side passes, turns on the fore and hind... No touching, no lead rope...I'm very proud of Toby. 

Here's a few pictures of my muddy little ove, with his big buddy Toby, and a Toby big head selfie.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Just took ove out and did a short session. We went for a walk through the scary place that he used to bolt away from, and he did great. No dancing our pulling on the lead at all. Then I decided it's time to start prepping him to learn to lunge...So today we worked on backing just from wiggling the lead. At first he danced all over, snorting and very confused. Then he gave me a step back...I stopped wiggling and praised praised praised. The next time there was a little dancing and snorting, then he gave me a step back, and again, praise praise praise. The third time I wiggled the line, he turned his body a little bit, (left side facing me, the side he's most comfortable with people being on) then backed up three strides in quick succession. I gave him a cookie for that one. We did it a couple more times, each time he turned his body slightly, then went back...but I'm not concerned about him turning his body right now...just that he understands to go back. So we'll be playing with that for the next couple of days until he's solid with it. 

I think he did pretty good...He didn't blow up or get frustrated and mean...He just danced a little, blew a little, then figured it out. He's a smart cookie.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

So I took ove out again and groomed him up. He's sweating so bad with his massive amounts of fuzz, but it's supposed to get cold again and I don't clip. So he's just a sweaty mess. 

But we did the wiggle/back up thing a couple more times and he was back up right away this time. He really is a fast learner. 

And I think we've gotten over the whole fussy with the feet thing. Three days in a row now he's just stood patiently and waited for me to finish messing with his feet. I even took a rasp to them a little bit last night just to get him ready for what the farrier is going to do. 

He's a lot better about me being on his off side, still moves over a little, but stops after a step or two and just stands while I rub on him. 

All in all he's doing well.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

jsut a quick question: how do you pronounce that name "ove", and is there a reason you don't capitalize it?


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

It's pronounced like aw-vi, and it's not capitalized just because my phone doesn't like to, and I'm posting most of the time from my phone. 



Not much to do today, it's poured all day, everything's flooded. So ove has been hanging out in his run, just munching hay and staying dry. Got some pictures of his teeth, so I put up a thread to see if anybody wants a go at aging him. This is what my property looks like right now.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

So even though it's ridiculously wet outside, and supposed to rain more this afternoon, I did a little work with ove today. Best part, when I came up to the gate of the pasture and called for the boys, ove came cantering up to the gate to meet me!! I was so excited!! That's the first time he's showed real interest in coming to me, instead of just standing and waiting for me to come to him. 

We did more of the wiggle/back thing, which he did alright with. Still turns his body, but he moves away from me, so I'm satisfied. And we worked a little with a tarp. At first we just walked over it, then stood on it, then I took a corner of it and wanted to touch him with it. He was not enthused. But after sniffing it a couple of times, snorting at it, and shaking his head at it, I was able to rub both sides of him with it, and lightly drape part of it over his back. I decided that was enough for one day, picked his hooves and turned him back out. 

Next week I'll have the farrier come out to give him his first trim. Then next month it will be the vet to geld him. He's got so much more energy now than when he first got here...He plays and runs like a normal young horse now. He's a sweet boy


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

So I went up to see my cows this weekend, which meant ove and my other horses were fed and turned out by the girl who manages A barn. Only, ove wouldn't let her touch him. 

I'm thinking oves trust issues are deeper than I thought. She said that even with treats, she couldn't get his halter on him, abd he hid in the back of his stall when she walked up to him. 

I came home, and immediately went to see ove, who had his head over the stall door, and nickered when he heard me call him. I walked in, slipped the halter right over his head, walked around both sides of him, touching him all over, and he just watched me, content to stand there abd be scratched abd loved on. He picked up all four feet for me, then searched my pockets for treats. 

I'm guessing he's just not going to trust people he doesn't know, abd I'm going to have to spend some time exposing him to as many people as I can to get him over it. He's so sweet, but so cautious.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Two steps forward, one step back. 

When I first got ove he had a massive fear of ropes. If he saw one, he was headed in the other direction. Over the last month, I had gotten out to where I could swing a rope around him, abd he'd stand fine, but If it touched him while I was *gently* swinging it over his back, he'd move off. 

So today, I went back to work on desensitization of the rope some more...and we're back to square one. He flipped out. Rearing, running, blowing, scared. So we had to go back to the beginning of sniffing it, then rubbing it all over his body. 

Then I took him in to feed him, abd he acted like I was the boogy man. Nervous, shifting around, I went too pat him, abd he came unglued, bolted to the other end of his stall. So I put the halter back on him, and spent some time rubbing abd patting him all over. He was still jumpy when I left him. 

I don't know what happened over the weekend while I was gone, but it didn't help ove at all.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

So the little man did much better today. He was nervous about the rope touching him at first, but got over it after a few minutes. Then I just flopped the rope on the ground next to him,until he stood quietly. Then flopping it higher abd higher until it was swinging through the air and he was standing nicely. I didn't push it and try to swing it over his back today, I figured just watching it swing and still standing nicely was fine. 

Then my husband wanted to see his freak out for himself. Took the rope into his stall and started swinging it, and ove obliged by skittering around and blowing at him. Sometimes I wish my husband wasn't so "helpful". 

He was supposed to get his first trim today, but my farrier blew a power steering pump, and has to reschedule. Boooo.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I hate it when that happens! Sometimes I wish they'd wait for a request for help...


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Got some pictures of ove in the pasture today...I'm so happy he has his energy back


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

He is looking fantastic!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He's getting shiny!!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks guys  he's such a joy to be around when everything is calm. When I've got my kid out with me, he's very on edge. She's loud, abd moves quick, and he's curious about her, but scared. But when it's just him and I, he's generally calm (aside from the minor spook when I move an arm to quick to close, but that will get better with time as he realizes that I'm never going to hurt him) he's so respectful and attentive. 

I took him out abd started teaching him to lunge today. I used a crop instead of a whip, because he doesn't really need a full whip. He's responsive enough as it is. I used the wiggle/back thing I taught him to move him out of my space, pointed with my leading hand, stepped to the side of him to drive him on abd simply lifted the crop abd gave a cluck. First he tried to go backwards, then as soon as he took a step to the side, I lowered the crop abd released all pressure. It only took a couple of times before he walked off in a circle. He would stop, I would raise the crop behind him and give a cluck...He tried to go backwards once or twice doing this, but began to understand that if he walks on, the crop goes away and the pressure on the line stops. He's unsure of what whoa means, but when we finished he had started stopping after only a few strides of confusion. We were only at it for about ten-fifteen minutes, but All in all, a success. 

We've also been learning all about cross ties, and he's figured put that if he walks to far forward, they pull him back. If he goes to far back, they pull him forward. I'm glad I did all the release of pressure work with him that first week, because it's definitely helping him understand the cross ties better. 

Before I put him back in the pasture today, I took him over to the tarp again. We walked over it, which he's fine with, then I tried to touch him with it abd he was unsure and tense, but after two tries, he let me rub him all over with it, and lay it over his back. 


He's still skittish, abd cautious, but he's slowly becoming more open to working with people. I need to get more people out to work with him so he gets over this "mom is okay, but other people are evil" thing. 

He's such a good, brave boy.


----------



## Irish Treasure (Feb 1, 2016)

Whats his name????? He is adorable thank you so much for giving him a loving home and so much TLC!!!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

I am really glad for you that he is turning out so great. No major health issues which I was afraid of and the costs that go with it. He is looking so much better already and even his whole conformation looks different. Very glad on this occasion to be proved wrong


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Irish, his name is Ove, pronounced aw-vi. It means full of terror, which could either mean he's fully scared, or fully scary. So far, he's proving to be more scared than scary, but he's overcoming it. So soon it will just be reminder of where he came from, not what he is. 

He's turning out much better than anticipated. And I think once he gets his feet trimmed he'll look even better. Some more weight is a must, but that's slowly coming in. And the muscle will too as he comes into more work (and more play time in the pasture) 

I do think he is going to be small, maybe 13-13.2, but that doesn't matter much to me. By the time he's broke well enough, he'll be the perfect size for my daughter (after she's learned the basics and developed a good seat on my steady eddy mare) 

One thing is for sure, he'll always have a home with me. He's a diamond in the rough.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

His neck especially looks so different- in a good way- in those most recent pictures, particularly when he's in motion. Really happy he's doing so well!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Today was day two of lunging. He did great! Our stops were much better, we changed directions at the end of the line instead of coming in. He was a little sticky, wanting to stop instead of walk on occasionally, but some of that might have been me getting ahead of him and not driving him from behind well. Need to work on that. 

But he's standing in the cross ties nicely, and when he spooks nite it's just a jump, then he carries on, instead of jumping and bolting. So progress is good!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Day the of lunging....chaotic, but ended wonderfully! 

The girl who manages A barn insists on turning her horses out in the ring. Neither of the two she has out there respect space, or will be caught without grain. 

I decided to use the big whip today instead of the crop, because I figured one of our problems with him wanting to stop was "motivation". So it started out good, he was good to the right, minimal stopping, good response when asked too continue forward. To the left was a mess, stopping a bunch, would move forward, but with his hip shifted to the outside of the circle. 

Then all hell broke loose. Ove stalled out and stopped, and I asked him to move forward, and right at the same time, the two loose horses in the ring decided to start trotting around. Ove got distracted, started trotting off, but keeping his head with me, then the two loose horses took off running and bucking, abd ove said peace out. 

He had a good run around, got himself all sweaty and tired, abd when I tried to catch him the two loose horses herded him away and would take off again. So I had to go get a bucket of grain, since that's how these horses are caught, and finally get a hold of little ove. 

After that, he was much better. We did waking both ways, changing directions on the end of the line, abd his whoa was SOOO much better today. 

Then came the trotting. We only did three starts on the trotting, the first one went prefect, he trotted off, I let him go a few strides then gave him a whoa, he stopped immediately. We tried it the second time abd he was a little fussy, but trotted off after about half a lap. Then the third time he picked up the trot, trotted half a lap, abd stopped as soon as I gave him the whoa. 

To finish, we walked to the left two laps, with no stopping. And ended on a good note. I'm proud of my little guy. 

And, it's officially one month since I got ove. He has come such a long way. Weight wise, he looks a million times better. Fear wise, he's getting there, but it's slowly coming along. 

Here's a few comparison shots from when I first got him, to today. The first is the morning after I picked him up, the second is a week later, the third is today. The fourth is his hind end the day I got him, the last is today. I'm really happy with his progress.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Yay! Just got in from lunging ove. We trotted a whole bunch today! I kept it short, maybe twenty minutes, but ten-fifteen of it was trotting!

He pulled on the line a bit, abd broke gait a few times, but he was doing full circles, stopping beautifully, turning at the end of the line with just a point of my hand and a cluck...I'm so proud of him!!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Ove it's indeed getting brave. I bring him and Toby in from the pasture together, so I don't have to make two trips. I always put Toby in his stall first. Tonight, I had my one hand with oves lead rope in it down by my hip while doing Tobys latch with the other, abd the little booger went to bite my hand! He got an immediate smack to the nose, then took off running. I do not tolerate biting! I finished doing Tobys stall, not paying attention to ove because he was naughty, abd when I turned around, ove was standing right behind me. I grabbed his lead rope, abd like nothing had happened, lead him to his stall to get his dinner. 

Silly boy.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

baby tricks. he is feeling better and playing with you. you are right to set his limits. it must be great to see him pick up in energy


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

It's great to see him so content and playful  it means I'm doing a good job with him.

Today was another success! I gave him the day off yesterday, abd just let him be a horse. But today, I took him out for another short lunging session. His stops where spot on, he picked up the trot with just a cluck most times, and his turns were pretty good, if a little slow. Best part though, was that after his initial "can I get away with this" tugging on the line, he settled down and was trotting with minimal pressure on the line, keeping nice even circles. He tried to break gait a couple of times, but not nearly as bad as the other day. It's just great to see progress every time I work with him.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm so frustrated right now. 

The girl who runs A barn has been using the arena for turnout. 24/7. She keeps her two most misbehaved horses out there. She feeds them out there in the mornings, leaves them out there all day, then feeds them out there at night, and leaves them out there all night. Which means the arena is never free to use. 

In another post I made, I think I mentioned trying to lunge ove in there, abd her horses causing trouble and I had to catch them with grain to get them to stop chasing ove so I could go back to work. 

Well, it happened again. Only this time, it happened THREE times in a row. 

Ove was going great, then the little butthole love bug decided to run up and throw a hoof at him. Ove of course takes off away from him. So I got some grain, caught him and went back to work. As soon as I got ove walking the circle, lovebug comes running up again. Off goes ove. Get the grain, catch then again. Then it happened the third tie with both of her horses running by, at this point I'm cussing and mad. 

I caught ove again, exited the arena, and finished our session in my pasture. My pasture has HORRIBLE footing. It's not fit to work in. But, ove did great anyway. Walked nice, stopped nice, trotted nice even circles with little pulling. He does great when he's not being chased away. 

The other frustrating thing, is after a week of being great to be caught, ove had decided he's going to make me work to catch him. So he's back in the little pasture until he can get over his "I don't wanna" routine. 

Here's a video of me walking ove down, sorry it's sideways

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CZF59C9794U


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

He is looking so much better. Obviously, he is feeling better too lol.

What are the mechanics of your barn. Does this person have the right to tie up the arena 24/7? It seems very inconsiderate. Have you spoken to her.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

If there are horses in the arena don't lunge him in the arena. You are undoing all your hard work. Sounds like he has been getting away from you fairly regularly (like your biting incident).

Have you spoken to the girl about this? That's not fair of her. I thought you owned, but guess I misunderstood.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

She rents whole property from a man who lives in cali. She lives in the main house and has the seven stall barn at the front of the property, and what used to be a good sized paddock.I rent from her, the apartment, the back barn (which only had two stalls when I started here, but had a whole row available to build stalls, so I built three abd have room for two more) and the back pasture. We share the grass ring, abd the small pasture. She has a paddock that she tried to put footing in to turn it into a sand riding ring, but she put in clay instead of sand, and now we can't ride on it because it's slippery, abd no grass will grow in it. 

I'm trying to give her a break right now because she's very pregnant abd I know from experience that taking care of horses late pregnancy is tough.

A while ago, I was using the small paddock for lunging. Then she turned two horses out in it 24/7 for a month or two, they ate all the grass and turned the paddock into a mud pit. So even after she took them out of it, it was useless for work. 

Now she's doing the same thing with the grass ring. I'm not worried about all the grass being ate up and the footing going to ****, because she only has two horses in there and it's quite a bit bigger than the small paddock. 

What what's frustrating is it has the best footing, which is why it's our ring, but I can't use out because her horses are trouble makers. 

I agree that it's undoing all of my work. When ove gets scared, he takes off in a blind panic and holding on to the lead rope would be harmful to me (in the case of him biting me, getting smacked and running off, I only let go because he was headed into the pepper trees. Big gnarly branches all over the place, recipe for getting my ankle or face broken). In the ring with the other horses, they're chasing him, so no matter how hard I cling to that rope, he's trying his hardest to get away from them. 

My solution for now, is to lunge him in my pasture, despite the bad footing. It's the best I can do.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh, I understand better now. If you don't want to talk to her about it maybe just offer to help out? Or at least say "hey do you mind if I move those 2 to here to use the ring, then I'll move them back when I'm done?"

It would be helpful for you to learn to hold him. Use gloves of course, but it is really a technique. Plain muscle won't win, but if you learn how to do it properly you can hold pretty much any horse if you time it right. Obviously safety first. At this point he's starting to sound like a horse that has learned to sit back and break the lead when tied and now can't be tied.. It's his go-to.

I guess bad footing doesn't matter as he's just a baby hence won't be doing any real work. The problem would be if he has a baby moment and ends up sliding around.

Good luck with that. Such a pain, but I understand not wanting to be a pain yourself!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Sounds like a frustrating situation. I agree that lunging him in an arena with loose horses is too dangerous for all of you. 

when you are 'walking him down', I think you should be a bit harder on him when he leaves . he gets enough time to put his head down and almost has time for a nibble of grass, so he in effect gets a reward for leaving you. certainly, it's not very uncomfortable to him.

if , when he runs off, you were to swing your rope a bit, or slap your thigh, or do something that made him uncomfortable , even if he ran harder, it would make his decision to run off less rewarding to him. then, when he's dashed off, and he's stopped, there is that moment where he hasn't yet decided to leave, or to come. if you keep walking toward him, you will tip him into deciding to leave. but, if you catch that moment, even if he's far away on the other side of the paddoc, where he is regarding you, undecided, and you pause, or even back up, or turn your body off sideways, you will invited him to choose YOU. if he chooses to leave, get a bit stronger on him, and make him MOVE, so he does not get any rewarding breaks.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for the advice tinyliny. I'll work on perfecting that. He was doing great coming up to me in the pasture until yesterday evening. But now he seems to have decided that's not as much fun. So I will work in it.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

So today went much better. I lunged him in my pasture instead of the ring today. 

Right off the bat when I asked him to back up, he reared up and took off. The rope slipped through my hands (leaving an awesome rope burn. Ouch) but I remembered what you said, tiny, and chased him with the whip. I made him run run run. After about six laps, I backed off, he stopped, dropped his head (there was no grass where he was, so I wasn't worried about him grazing) then turned towards me with both ears pointed at me. I turned my body, and started walking sideways towards him. He stood, and when I was about eight steps away, I stopped, and called his name. He walked towards me, abd stood at my shoulder for a minute. So I patted him, grabbed the rope and went back to work. 

Our lunging session went well for a while. Lots of trotting. He pulled in the line a bit, always in the same spot. So we worked on that. After about twenty minutes of practicing our stops, turns, and keeping slack in the line, he was getting lazy. I kept him going, but at one point he refused to trot on, so I picked up the whip and pointed out at him and he reacted big time. 

He started to take off, but this time instead of just planting my feet and trying to hold on (like I had been doing), I took yogis advice abd tried something different. I got behind him, and moved sideways, pulling his head around to the side and disrupting the forward movement. After a couple of strides not being able to straighten out, he stopped abd faced me. We went back to work again, abd he did okay. So I stopped him, turned my back to him and he walked in to me. 

Then we did some bending. His first reaction when to ask him to turn his head, is to yield his hind end. So I put him against a fence, clipped the rope to the side of his halter, and began asking him to bend his head around. After a couple of tries where he kept moving his feet instead of his head, he got it, abd gave me a tiny bend. After a few more tries, he was bending nicely, so I gave him a break, did the same thing on the other side, then decided to be done. 

So all in all a much better day.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I forgot to add yesterday, ove is officially 13h! That's only two inches in a month, but it's progress. Now if he could get to 14h over the next year, that would be perfect.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Ahhh! So happy! Ove cantered on the lunge today! 

First thing off the bat, he let me walk up abd catch him from the pasture with no running off! Yay!

I left Toby loose in the pasture when I went in to work with ove. The big guy was stuck to oves side like glue, so I smacked him with the whip. Toby stood there like "nuh uh, not moving" but ove saw the whip move abd was like "helll no!" I wasn't prepared for it, my fault, and ove was straight abd running before I could get into position to stop him. I chased him for a minute, let him stop, caught him, then tied Toby up and went to work. 

He walked abd trotted BEAUTIFUL! no pulling on the line at all! There was plenty of slack in both directions, all the way around the circle, no pulling in any direction. I was so excited! His stops were perfect. His turns were good, except for one where I asked him to turn, abd he decided to try to go back in the same direction we had been going, but I was prepared, caught him before he got a good stride in, stopped the take off, and got him going where I wanted him to. 

Since he was doing so well, I decided to up the ante. I got him trotting, leaned forward, abd gave a kiss. At first he picked his head up and trotted a little faster, I leaned forward a little more, gave another kiss, and he cantered! I let him go a couple strides, told him whoa, he stopped wonderfully and I praised praised praised. So we did it again, gave one long kiss and leaned forward, and we cantered a quarter lap! I stopped him, wonderful again, and lots of praise. We did it again, cantered half a lap, stopped, abd finished our lunging on that. I'm so proud!!

Then we went back to bending. He was fine with the bending to the side I was on, so I went to try for bending to the opposite side. At first he was confused, kept trying to go backwards, then he would give me a little bend, I'd release, abd rub him and tell him how good he was. We did it on both sides, abd once he tried to break forward through the pressure on his nose, but I was prepared abd got him stopped abd facing me before he had gotten three strides out. When he had bent nicely to both sides with me on the opposite side of the bend, we stopped for the day, he got his cookie, abd I let him back out to the pasture. 

I'm so happy right now with my little guy.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Today was a new experience for little ove. He ponied for the first time today! 

I tacked Toby up, groomed ove, then headed out to the ring. This time, the girl who manages A barn had left the pasture gate open so her horses could run from the sand ring to the grass ring. So I herded her horses into the sand ring to keep them out of my business, abd went to work. 

I first used a step stool, and just stood on it next to Toby so ove could see that I was over his head. He looked, but didn't seem flustered so I went ahead and hopped on. He pulled back, but the lead was wrapped around the saddle horn so he didn't get far. I sat for a minute, and let him walk up abd sniff abd explore, then we walked off. At first, it was like dragging a lead weight. Toby dropped his head and pulled forward, dragging little ove around. After a couple laps both ways, we started trotting. At first ove was just dragging along. Then he got up beside us, then he surged ahead,and cut in front of Toby. Toby of course stopped, abd we had to stop abd reposition. 

We went off again, abd after only a few strides ove surged forward and cut Toby off again. So I brought him back around, and shortened the line so he couldn't get ahead. Then we trotted a couple laps. Ove alternated between dragging along and trotting along side. When we went back to the walk, he walked along nicely beside us with slack in the line. So I hopped off, gave him a nice pat abd rub, and brought them back in. 

Pretty good for his first time being ponied. We'll lunge, and then pony again tomorrow. 

After that, my lesser and I went for a nice two hour trail ride. So all in all, a good day!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

This little horse...Is amazing. 


Today, we did a little lunging. Great stops, great turns, slack in the line at the trot. Then I asked him to canter. To the right, he went wonderfully. Picked up the canter quickly, stayed relatively in the circle, pulled a bit, but did really well. I only let him go two or three laps before stopping and letting him stand for a minute, but he did them willingly. To the left, not so much. He started trotting really fast and trying to get away from me. I used the little trick I've been working on (swinging around to the side so he can't get that forward momentum) and he didn't get away from me at all. Not even once. No pulling the rope out of my hands today! But it was very clear that he was not comfortable with cantering to the left, so instead of asking for full circles, like I did to the right, I just asked him to canter a few strides (in the circle, or out of the circle, so long as he picked up the canter) and after three times just picking up the canter for a few strides, I let him stop and rest. So it was a minor success with the lunging today. 

The major success, and why I am so proud of this little horse today, was with the trailer. I took his dinner with us, I walked him up to it, let him explore the outside, then dropped the door down, and just let him look inside. Then I went inside with his grain, and set it at the front of the trailer. I got beside him to lead him, and started walking confidently up into the trailer. 

I'll be ****ed if that little horse didn't just walk in next to me like he'd be doing it all his life! He just walked right in! I tied him, let him eat for a minute, then backed him out, abd gave him a cookie. We did it two more times after that, and every time, he walked straight in like he was the most confident little horse in the world! Compared to the three people, two ropes and a whip it took to get him into the trailer when I picked him up a month ago....this was absolutely amazing. Just incredible.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

So it's been a couple days since I last worked with ove, thanks to the weather. But today we went back to it. 

He was about as could be expected. He stood well for grooming abd hoof picking. Then we went out to lunge and he did great walk/trot. When I asked him to canter, (to the right) he picked it up, but was pulling a lot. Our circle went from average, to half the pasture. But, he was cantering abd generally circular, so I let him go. He stopped well, abd we switched directions. He was much better about picking up to the canter to the left today, but there was no real circle to speak of. 

So, nothing really changed from the last time I worked with him, but nothing was lost either. So I'm satisfied. 

One good thing....no pulling out of my hands!! He didn't even really try today. So I'm happy about that.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

So yesterday was a disaster. I don't even want to get into it. Long story short, ove ended up with a big ol rope burn in his back right leg. So, we're taking a break from working for a week. 

But today....ove got his feet done for the first time!! He was such a gentleman about it! He stood so well, no trying to pull his legs out, you could tell he was nervous with a new person working with him, but he was such a good boy. Here's the before and after pics.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Congratulations. Proud mom :loveshower:

sorry about the setback


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

sounds like you are really enjoying working with little Blackie. but, I was a bit concerned to hear that you tied him in the trailer, with the back open. isn't that possibly inviting him to want to back out through the open door, and panic against the tie, and then you have a hrose scrambling and maybe going down in the trailer?









I was always taught you never have the butt bar down before untying. you always tie up AFTER butt bar is up, and you untie BEFORE butt bar is openned, to avoid the scenario I described.

I have not done a lot of trailer loading, and certainly less training of babies, so perhaps I am wrong.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Tinyliny you are correct, that is how we are told to do it. But. I have often found that horses taught that way EXPECT to back out as soon as that bar/chain is down. So I would be doing the same as Analisa. I expect my horse/s to stand until told to back. Of course you always use the quick-release knot just in case.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

If I had a trailer with a butt bar, I would have put it up. As it is, my trailer has no butt bar, just the door. It used to be a barn door style, but they were rotting off, and it's easier to load with a ramp, so we ripped off the barn doors and welded a ramp style door. It's heavy as sin, and a handful to close by myself. 

Ove was tied with a quick release knot, so if he had panicked it would have been easy to pull the knot and let him go. But I would like him to know that just because the door is down, does not mean it's time to back out. 

Hypothetically, if I were to load him up, and trailer him somewhere to pick up another horse, I don't want him rushing backwards as soon as the door comes down while I'm trying to load another horse. In that same respect, if I had two horses loaded in there, abd needed to take the other horse out first, I don't want ove trying to back out while I'm unloading the other horse. 

In my situation, it is best to teach him to stand there, whether the door is open or not, until I ask him to back out.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Do you have tail gate springs? Takes the weight off you when door is lifted. Essential really, you don't want to damage your back.









:gallop:


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Nope, no springs. I wish wish wish it had springs. But, hubby is the one who welded it all together, and his opinion on it was "you can haul around a 1200lb animal, but you can't lift up a 70lb door? Suck it up buttercup" 

Needless to say, I've gotten really good at lifting with my legs.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Make enquiries. I think it is not that expensive to have them fitted. Makes life sooo much easier


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Nope, no springs. I wish wish wish it had springs. But, hubby is the one who welded it all together, and his opinion on it was *"you can haul around a 1200lb animal, but you can't lift up a 70lb door? Suck it up buttercup"*
> 
> Needless to say, I've gotten really good at lifting with my legs.


That logic makes absolutely no sense. It's pretty rude IMOP.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Eh, he means it lovingly sky. He sees me throw 70lb hay bales around, carry two feed bags at a time....he knows I can handle it. 


So, oves leg is healed up. No more swelling or heat. Just in time for a five hr trailer ride today. It's his first time up at the cow pasture, his first rally, his first time on the high tie...I'm hoping this exposure will help him out some. We'll probably be doing a lot of ponying off of Toby this week. I'm excited that I get to bring the little guy along.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

off to the rally


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Awesome day for ove! We ponied all over the 220 acres here, and he stayed right along side. He met the cows, learned how to run behind the four wheeler, and got turned out to enjoy the whole pasture!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> off to the rally


I reckon you should have put that pic in the competition, who could resist those two shiny bums


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

So after two nights and one day in the pasture, I went to catch my boys this morning. I took a bucket of grain with me as bait. Both boys walked straight up to the four wheeler, and I didn't even have to get off to put their lead ropes on. With Toby I expected it to go ok, but I was so surprised that ove did so well being caught. Yay! So now they're both munching hay on the high line. My good boys


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

My brave little ove....

He saw four wheelers, trucks, side by sides, pinzgouers, tents, rvs, lots of people...he looked and looked but didn't run. 

Then tonight, I went to cut em loose after being on the high line all day...ove was laying down, and I walked up and talked to him, rubbed him all over, loved on him, and he didn't bother with getting up. He just accepted the love and went back to sleep. Such a tired baby boy. So proud of him.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

so after two weeks off, it was back to work for little mister ove. and he was NOT happy about it. i got all the head tossing, surging forward and fits i could handle today. when i first asked him to walk out on the lunge, he tossed his head, did a little dance, then stood there looking at me. i got him walking on, then moved to trotting, and he was pulling a bit, and just kept upping the ante, pulling more and more. at one point i asked him to whoa, he wouldnt, so i wiggled the line, and he got all uppity. tossed his head, threw his heels, and took off. little brat. i got him back in the circle and we trotted around until he was somewhat compliant, then i stopped him and let him loose. 

i expected a little resistance after so much time off, and im glad he retained the training. that gives me hope. so all in all, a good day.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

So I didn't do much with ove today. But we did do some in hand work. We yielded the hind abd the fore, did some backing (working on being straight) abd some trotting in hand. He was doing great! Until I was too busy looking at him trotting and not paying attention to what was in front of me. I ran straight into a bunch of vines hanging down off a tree, and poor ove must have thought "oh no! The tree is eating her!" Because he jumped to the side, blowing and jigging. I got untangled, pet him and lead him back up to the vines, wiggled then around and let him walk through them and sniff at them. And then we continued our in hand trot. 

The little guy is so funny, and getting braver every day.


----------



## gytgram (Mar 4, 2016)

Just read your whole thread and thoroughly enjoyed it. You've made so much progress! I'm currently training a Shetland to ride (granddaughter) and drive. She will be 2 the end of April. She is taking the harness like a champ.
Can't wait to see how your little guy progresses! I so relate to the methods and results.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you! Ove is such a joy to work with. He's a scaredy cat, but he's so willing to do what you ask. 

So some things that happened while I've been away from, ove went up north to the truck rally, and did wonderful! I think I posted about it, but I was really impressed with how he took everything in stride. 

My husband lost his job, so I ended up taking my two big horses to our pasture to cut down on feed bills, which means ove abd my boarder are the only two I have at home right now. 

And the big one:
I was doing research into where exactly ove had come from, and since all I had to go off of was that he came from a kill pen, I messeged a kill pen in friends with on Facebook. They replied immediately saying that ove was theirs! Turns out, ove was in a kill pen in pitkin la, and a group had pulled him out of the pen to find him a good home (awesome group of people, look up double s kill pen, or Thompson's lot kill pen, great group). He had been bought by a 16yr old girl who had ridden all summer making money to buy her own youngster to train. He had been quarantined before her purchase so all that was left was too load him on a trailer from pitkin to fl. The hauler showed up with an empty trailer, loaded ove abd left. Here's where it gets bad. 

There's a lot in Tennessee that is dealing with a salmonella out break. The lot ove came from specifically told haulers that none of their horses were to be anywhere near that lot. The hauler who had ove, who had already been quarantined, took him to the lot in Tennessee. Picked up a bunch of horses, exposing ove. So he was no longer "quarantined". She then went to another lot in Pennsylvania, and picked up more exposed horses, further exposing ove. She was ten days late to deliver ove to Florida, abd when the owners contacted her, she told them ove was no longer quarantined. They couldn't take him, so the lot in pitkin refunded their money, and told the hauler to bring him back to the lot. The hauler REFUSED and instead took ove to her farriers place to hide him. This all happened in October. 

In January, I bought him, abd you've seen his progress from there. 

The lot called me after discovering that he was their missing horse, and told me I would probably have to give him back. Then they told me to send pictures of when I got him, and what he looks like now. After seeing the pictures, they said today I had done right by the horse, abd they didn't want to take him from me after all the hard work I'd done. So they gave him to me! All I had to do in return was let them use his pictures on Facebook, and in their lawsuit against the hauler. So, for everyone except that poor girl who bought him in the first place, it's a happy ending. 

Back to his training:
After about two weeks off, I took ove out and went to see what he remembered of our lunge training. It all stuck! He walked nicely, changed directions nicely, trotted nicely...His stops weren't the best, but he's doing great. So yesterday I asked him to canter, he picked it up with the first or second kiss, and was breaking gait a bunch, and pulling a lot going to the left, but he did it. So today, we went back to it abd he did great! His stops are still iffy, but to the right, he cantered a couple full circles abd hardly pulled at all. To the left, I was mostly worried about him pulling, but it was minimal today. Didn't get any full circles to the left, but he was better. So great success! And I'm so happy to be working with a horse who doesn't forget all his training with time off! That in itself is amazing.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

A recent picture


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Worked ove again today. Took a video of the first part of our lunging session, where he is much like he was yesterday...except his stops were a thousand times better! Cantered well to the right, a few breaks in gait, but I think it's mostly because he's trying to figure out how to use his legs (I mean, it's hard to canter a circle when your crossfireing, and he's beginning to learn to pick up the correct lead on the front and the back, abd compete the circle.) To the left, still pulling, but was able to get a lot more out of him. After I turned off the camera, (and gave him a break while I watched the video) I went back to work on his canter to the left more, and....we got a full circle with no pulling! I'm so excited that it's clicking for him, just stinks that I didn't get it on camera. 

Then we did bending...He's great bending to the side your standing on, but when you stand to the opposite side of where you want him to bend, he gets stiff abd unsure (not to mention his fear of ropes makes it tricky getting the rope over his back so you can do this bending) so we're going to do a bunch of that the next couple of days. I'll give him a break tomorrow from lunging, abd just do bending, abd well go back to perfecting our canter on Wednesday. 

But I'm so happy with my sweet boy!
Anybody who wants to see the video, pm me and I'll give you the link.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Ughhh....the good first. 

He lunged beautifully today. We only had to do maybe 7-10 minutes if lunging because he was awesome. All three gaits, hardly any pulling, only broke gait twice...fantastic. 

Then came time for the bending. Awful. He's not scared of the ropes anymore, toy can touch him all over with them, and he doesn't blink. I think the problem is he's confused. Even though we did the bending to the same side before I switched to the of side of him, it's like with me being on the opposite side of the bend, he just doesn't understand what to do. So he gets stiff, tries to yield, then eventually just jumps forward and spins around to face me. So I broke it down even more...the tiniest hint of give, and I released...which he did ok...all for anymore than that, abd he jumps abd runs...So i after two days of this, I decided to make the jump and run harder...by putting him immediately into a circle to lunge.I stop him, have him walk to me, abd do it again...

Anybody have any advice?


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

So, fixed the bending thing. I did it in his stall (where he's most comfortable) a couple of times, abd he figured out that if he turns his head, he can see me over his back, so he has started responding really well. Did it in the pen a few times abd he no longer gets confused and scared. Just bends around and sighs. 

He's lunging beautifully. We only do it every other day/every couple of days, abd only for about ten minutes. 

Today, I introduced him to the saddle abd saddle pad. Considering how flighty he is, my goal was just to be able to touch him over the back with the saddle pad. Not lay it on him, just touch him with it. He had a few freak outs, but in the end I was rubbing his back with the saddle pad and be stood quietly (albeit very tense) 

I've decided it's best to take it very slow with this little guy. He's just so scared, abd every tone we work he makes progress, but if I push to far, he hits a wall, shuts down and is no longer able to learn anything because he's too busy freaking out about every little thing. So we're going to break out down like this...

Two-three days, just working with the saddle pad. A week working on the saddle after that, and then lunging under saddle for a two-three months. Then I'll introduce the bit and bridle. Hopefully this works out, if not, ok just take more time. 

I think it's important with horses with trust issues and past mishandling to do things at their pace, even if that's a snail's pace compared to other horses. In the end, you have a comfortable horse, and a happy rider.


----------



## Exotic (Dec 29, 2014)

What a cute little guy! I hope to do that someday.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Progress!!! Ove wore a saddle pad today!! He even walked a little bit with it on. Then I took the saddle abd rubbed it over him a bit. He was very nervous about this, but I was able to do it a couple of times, then I let him be. No lunging or physical work today, just getting him acquainted to something being on his back. Here's the big brave boy!!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

He's an adorable little squirt. I love his color.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Bending is often a problem with one side, over the other. The reason is simple. Horses, like humans, are either right "handed" or left. Most horses are Right oriented and will throw their weight on that shoulder. When that shoulder is weighted, they are unable to bend. They are like a bicycle, when they turn, they have to lean in (since bicycles can't bend either).

How to fix it? Ground drive. Use two reins through the higher rings on a lunging surcingle. Do not cross the outside line behind the rump above the hock! The leg movement will cause the rein to be inconsistent. Instead, cross it over the middle of the back. A surcingle is a MUST!











This means you will have to fit him with a bridle with a very soft snaffle bit, preferably a three piece mouthpiece.

I will add this word of caution. It is beginning to sound like you are getting impatient! You need to back off a bit, IMHO. Putting a saddle on this baby is way too early. Too much lunging is also not good for their growing knees. Ground driving is much better, since you can work on straighter lines and not putting such uneven weight on the inside legs. Just my opinion, though. I don't do much more than obedient leading and introduction to "scary" things at this age.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I have long understood that horses have a dominant side...perhaps I wasn't explaining clearly. The problem we were having, Is if for example, I stood on his right abd tried to bend him left, or stood on his left and tried to bend him right. This horse likes to keep you in eyesight the whole time your working with him, he doesn't like not being able to see you with at least one eye. When asking him to bend in this manor, the angle of his head would put me briefly out of eyesight, which made him nervous and confused. By asking him in a place where he is more comfortable being handled, I was able to encourage him to turn his head until he could see me through his bend side eye. 

And perhaps I forgot to put this in here...I heard back from the kill pen he originally came out of..he was 16 months when he got there. The woman who stole him had him for three months, making him 19 months when I got him. I've had him 3 months making him just shy of two currently. I don't believe putting a saddle on a two year old is pushing too far. And a I've said, we only lunge every couple of days, and only for ten or so minutes. He doesn't even break a sweat. It's a lot of walking. 

If he was truly only (at this point he'd be a year) old, I wouldn't be lunging or working with the saddle. But he is, in fact, a two year old.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Ughhh....the good first.
> 
> He lunged beautifully today. We only had to do maybe 7-10 minutes if lunging because he was awesome. All three gaits, hardly any pulling, only broke gait twice...fantastic.
> 
> ...



I think this is a mistake. you are punishing, instead of sticking in there with what you are asking until he understands and can accept it. his jumping and running is his fear when things switch from one eye to the other as you pass from being viewed through his near eye to his far eye.

this is a VERY important thing to get down. if you do not get him past this, every time you mount, or move your hand from one eye to the other while you are on him, or take off your jacket while riding, etc. you may have a bronc on your hands.

asking him to go off running in circles will not help him understand what you are asking. he will not connect that with "well, I should have done that other thing". He'll just think of the running as something totally new, sudden, and unrelated to the other things. in fact, he may think "when she askes me to bend around this way, then I am going to run right afterward" he'll anticiapte and get worse.


you need to just stay in there , asking what you are asking and getting him to understand to follow the feel on the rope, like you were saying, doing it in small increments if necessary. when he can follow it well with you in sight (like you in front of him using the rope to get him to move his head to the right a bit, then left, then right, etc) you do it from the side.

if he's ok with ropes on his body you can try this trick:

using a long leadline, you put the line up and over his back, and walk around his tail end to his other side. keep you hand on his back/butt, stay close, and don't do this if he's not ok with being touched like that, or you'll get kicked. 
when you are on teh other side, if he can tolerate it, gently work the rope down over his hind end so it rests just above his hocks. now, walk backward away from him at a right angle , straigt off his shoulder area, putting a slight feel on the rope. it will put a feel on the back of his legs, and a "bend" outward feel on the halter on his head. he'll be confused because you are on his inside, and he'll naturally want to bend toward you. you move very slowly, applying smooth, even pressure and watch his ears and eyes. the instand you see him start to think about his outside, instead of looking to you, you release the pressure.

you are teaching him to follow the feel that says "turn outward, away from the obvious. follow the feel, not your human"

if he starts to move forward, you are putting too much pull, but if he does start to run forward to avoid the rope, you put on MORE , and you can even back way from him so that as he goes forward, tryimg to run away from the rope on his hocks area, you put on a strong directing feel that MAKEs him spiral outward. he'll spiral around outward, stop and look at you like WT? 

go pet him , and start all over again. always do the SAME direction until he will not panic but will follow the outward feel on thre rope and just turn and spiral around to release himself without the forward jump and panic.

I wish I had a video of this trick. my words might be very hard to visualize.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't know if you read after that post tiny, but we fixed the bending thing. I worked with him in his stall, where he's most comfortable, and just asked for him to bend. At first he resisted, but since he's most comfortable being handled in his stall, after the third try, he bent all the way around to look at me through the bend side eye...after he had it figured out in there, the next day, I did it where we normally work, and since he had already figured out he could turn his head and see me, he was bending all the way around perfectly. So there's no longer an issue of him running off. 


On to today....we've been working with just the saddle pad for the last couple of days, and today he just let me throw it over his back no problems. So we moved on, I brought out the saddle, rubbed him with it, then took it away. He stood beautifully. Tense, wary, but stock still. Did that a couple of times, then put it in his back. He raised his head, tensed his back, but didn't move his feet at all. Praise praise praise the whole time. So I took it off. Did it a couple more times, then left him alone. I'm So proud of him for being so brave!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

As to your method, that's basically what I've been doing. I clip the lead to his left, walk around him, lay the lead over his back and end up on his right. I stand at his center, and ask him to bend left. After his breakthrough a few days ago, he's doing it perfectly.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that's good.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

So, worked with ove in the pen today. I haven't lunged him in a while and he had a ton of energy, so it was hard to get him to focus. He kept wanting to gallop off when I was just asking for a reverse of direction, and trot off when all I wanted was a walk...So we worked a little bit and I ended with him just walking a couple calm circles. Then we went and worked on the saddle pad. He let me put it on him and walked around a little but abd I figured that was enough work for one day. Hosed him down and finally got him to tolerate me wetting his head. 

So minimally progressive, but all in all good.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

So, we've been working in saddle on/off since its been raining. And today, we took advantage of the clear skies, and put the saddle on and finally Cinched it up! He was confused, and a little hesitant, but as soon as I stepped out of his way abd gave him the cue to walk, he went bucking and grunting around the pen. After a few minutes of stop and go bucking, I got him just walking. He was fine walking to the right, but going to the left he'd take two steps then run off. So we just walked to the right a bunch until his breathing was back to normal (he was sweating and puffing after his bucking fit) abd then brought him in to hose him down. He got a good long bath and a couple treats. All in all I think he did great. 

This picture is after the session, while he was calm


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

He's looking great


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

so, lots has happened since my last update. ove wore the saddle a couple more times, then we tried his bridle on a few times, then we finallyt added the bit. he took it with minimal coaxing an a handfull of grain. then he got a break for a couple of days, while i prepped our house to move. over the weekend, we moved from palm beach to orlando. ove has his own special pen right now, because hes not yet gelded so he cant be out with my mare. the vet is supposed to come out this coming weekend, maybe the weekend after, and ove will officially be a gelding. but, hes all shed out now and is a fantatsic shiny black. all that good feed and exercise has really paid off


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

So update on mister ove. We moved from palm beach to Orlando two weeks ago, and the little man has been having a hard time with it. He's been stuck in a pen, because I can't let him out on the pasture with my mare, and he's not liking it at all. And I don't blame him, but I really don't need an oops baby. 

So even though I had gotten him saddled and bridled before we moved, he's gone back to square one as far as being terrified of the saddle, and not letting me touch his ears ( which means no bridle). So we're back to bonding and ground work. Slowly bringing back the saddle pad, and touching the ears. 

Best news I've heard since the move, the vet comes out tomorrow to held him!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Poor Ove. He's been shuffled around so much in his short life it's very possible that he associates moving or different areas with stress and fear. Hopefully his gelding goes smoothly!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Five more hours and this little stud will be in the gelding club! Yay! Hopefully it helps him out some as far as being a hyper reactive spooker...long shot, but fingers crossed....


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I think once he's gelded, in a few weeks you 'll have a much calmer horse. Yay for a snip-snip party!!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

It's done! The vet didn't get here until nearly dark last night, but ove is officially a gelding. Poor baby had no idea what was coming, but he did great.


----------



## Soccergoalie322 (May 20, 2014)

I thought the vet had estimated that he was only 8-9 months old and that's why he hadn't dropped yet?


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

The first vet I had out said 8/9 months, the dentist said two based on the wear on his teeth. The Farrier said two based on his hoof condition. The vet I had out yesterday agreed with the dentist and Farrier, that he's two. He said what I had been speculating, which is that ove hadn't dropped because of malnutrition. 

And I also heard from the kill pen he came from, that he was 18 months when he was stolen. Which makes him just over two now.


----------



## Soccergoalie322 (May 20, 2014)

Oh ok, gotcha!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

